# Help!! Whats wrong with Gollum the Goby?



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

Gollum, our Dragon Goby is sick... We have a 55 long, freshwater tank. Although we do add some aquarium salt for freshwater fish since we have a Dragon in the tank. Our tank has been set up for about six months, and we've had Gollum for about three. I'd say hes between 4 and 5 inches long now. He eats once a day (brine/bloodworms/shrimp pellets), and untill now has seemed very healthy and happy. When I got home from work I noticed his stomach is BULGING. Then on closer examination I saw his anus appears red and swollen. I've been concerned because he hasnt been eating as much as usual the last few days. Now he wants nothing to do with his caves, and just sits out in the open. 

Tested the water and its fine... no ammonia... no nitrites... Plenty of filters on the tank and all the other fish are acting/looking normal. Other fish in the tank all acounted for, plus none of them are small enough for him to swallow. THey are mollies, dwarf gouramis, female swordtails, angelfish, pictus catfish, a pleco, and two corys. We have a heater and power head in the tank, as well as an airstone. 

I have not tried to treat Gollum at all because I'm worried about stressing him out or treating him for the wrong thing. (I say "him" but I'm not sure of the sex).

Could this be a female swollen with eggs? Constipation? Bloat? Could he have swollowed gravel? Has anyone seen these symptoms in a Goby before? 

I always read that it's fine to keep them in only slightly brackish water, but I'm worried he needs higher salinity or something. Also worry that his diet isnt varied enough... Any suggestions? All input is appreciated, we never had a goby before.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ours has been kept in strictly FW for longer than yours, and he's fine. I doubt that's the problem. 
It does look like it might be bloat. Try taking some peas (canned work great) and squeeze the insides out and try to feed them to Gollum. At the very least, these won't hurt him or stress him out so it's worth a try.


----------



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Ours has been kept in strictly FW for longer than yours, and he's fine. I doubt that's the problem.
> It does look like it might be bloat. Try taking some peas (canned work great) and squeeze the insides out and try to feed them to Gollum. At the very least, these won't hurt him or stress him out so it's worth a try.


That's good to know, I hear mixed things about what level salinity they need. I will definitely go pick up some peas tomorrow and give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, the only thing that concerns me is that to me, the bulge in his stomach looks somewhat lumpy. Apparently, it's not unheard of for them to accidentally suck down a piece of gravel while feeding. Does it look like there's an odd-shaped bulge in it to you or is it just the angle of the picture? If you can see anything weird and sharpish-lumpy through his skin, that's when I'd be worried.


----------



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

I thought the same thing. I know that gobys are supposed to have sand, not gravel, but my brother has a goby in a tank with gravel and its never been an issue. If it is gravel, I don't think hed be able to get it through his system :-( 

But i've read their throats are very skinny. Not sure he'd be able to swollow gravel that large..


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

How is he now?


----------

